# Which mass gainer???



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've purchased a new gainer called iso2 and just wondered what your thoughts were???

http://www.iso2nutrition.co.uk/products.php?product=Complete-Weight-Gainer-5kg

I've paid £35 for 5kg and it's 90g per serving.

Just wondered if you could recommend a better product for the same money or less????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its made from Maltodextrin which is your poor mans weight gain additive but thats fine, I am gluten intolerant so Malto is all I can have there. If your not then a Mass gainer containing Barley or oats would be better but they would be more expensive.

An alternative Malto weight gainer is ProMass by CNP, it tastes great but takes a little mixing, never add the powder to the shaker first lol!

Homebrew mass gainers are the cheapest way to go, just get a blended whey and add oats in a shaker.

SD


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Would I be better off buying a 5kg bag from MP instead of the reflex, it's only 2.1kg and then add blended oats?? I expect reflex one stop is better but does it matter to a novice trying to gain mass...

Cheaper per too


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JKDRob said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Would I be better off buying a 5kg bag from MP instead of the reflex, it's only 2.1kg and then add blended oats?? I expect reflex one stop is better but does it matter to a novice trying to gain mass...
> 
> Cheaper per too


Your body wont know the difference, depends on what you want, price over convenience is the usual in head debate. For convenience you could go with the branded gainer, for price, make your own.

SD


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally i use mp total protein. Chuck in a couple scoops of oats some fats and pb and away you go cheap good quality gainer.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

joshnow said:


> creatine helps volumise the cell for greater force production.
> 
> beta alanine helps buffer acid in the muscle, acid accumulation in the muscle forces you to put down the weight anything that helps you get more reps with same weight is ideal.
> 
> ...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

joshnow said:


> how can you prove reflex arent better quailty


Umm I wasn't trying too?

SD


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Bit confused now lol, MP or Reflex?

I take multi vitamins and minerals....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JKDRob said:


> Bit confused now lol, MP or Reflex?
> 
> I take multi vitamins and minerals....


Either, it depends on your budget and whether you value the convenience of the brand name.

SD


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

To the OP go for a gainer that contains carbs with a low GI rating.


----------



## Audacity (Aug 29, 2010)

Order your stuff from myprotein, you'll save a ton and be able to make your own shakes to suit your needs, ie after workout and before bed shakes will be different. It might not taste as good but will be the same ingredients and you won't have it filled full of dextrose (unless you want it too). Buy some oats, whey, caesin, flax seed, vit powder and maltodextrin and you can make your own.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> To the OP go for a gainer that contains carbs with a low GI rating.


Agree. Any mass gainer containing large amounts of malto will add "mass" because it will be spiking insulin to a large degree but if you're not careful the mass added can be predominantly fat. Low GI carbs FTW!

As stated, 50g whey, 100g oats, 20g olive oil = 740 cals. Add a large banana and it's around 840 cals. Add another 10g olive oil and it's 930 cals. Very easy to add decent cals for a fraction of the price. Standard olive oil is tasteless btw so either get that (not extra virgin) or walnut oil/ udos oil etc if you want some decent omega 3s in there.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> As stated, 50g whey, 100g oats, 20g olive oil = 740 cals. Add a large banana and it's around 840 cals. Add another 10g olive oil and it's 930 cals. Very easy to add decent cals for a fraction of the price. Standard olive oil is tasteless btw so either get that (not extra virgin) or walnut oil/ udos oil etc if you want some decent omega 3s in there.


exactly ^^ much better imo and cheaper too.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!

I will make my own from now on.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

joshnow said:


> creatine helps volumise the cell for greater force production.
> 
> beta alanine helps buffer acid in the muscle, acid accumulation in the muscle forces you to put down the weight anything that helps you get more reps with same weight is ideal.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The vast majority of our products are manufactured in-house, using the finest quality ingredients. We are certified to ISO9001:2008 by SGS, a UKAS accredited company. Certificates of analysis are also available on product pages for additional peace of mind.

For more information on our products and processes please click here

MP


----------

